# Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows - Wird nicht erkannt!



## Hirusaki (4. November 2011)

*Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows - Wird nicht erkannt!*

Guten Tag!


Ich habe heute das Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows geschickt bekommen und mitgeliefert war: XBox Controller, Xbox 360 Receiver, CD (Treiber) und eine Anleitung.
Den Treiber habe ich im Internet runtergeladen und ist auf dem neusten Stand. Dann habe ich den Receiver angeschlossen und er wurde auch erkannt. Momentan leuchtet er grün. Nun habe ich die mitgelieferten Batterien vom Controller in den Controller getan (2 AA) und angeschaltet. Habe auf den Receiver den Knopf gedrückt (Der Receiver blinkt) und dann auf dem Controller oben zwischen LB und RB die "Verbinden" Taste gedrückt. Das Problem ist, dass der Kreis in der Mitte vom Controller nur blinkt und nicht, wie eigentlich sein sollte, grün bleibt. Woran kann das liegen? Wie krieg ich es hin, dass mein PC den Controller findet?
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (64 bit)


MfG


Edit: Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht noch, dass ich davor noch das Programm "MotionJoy" drauf hatte, weil ich noch mit dem PS3 Controller am PC gespielt habe. Jedoch habe ich, bevor ich den Treiber vom XBox Controller installiert habe, das Programm wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Hirusaki (4. November 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows - Wird nicht erkannt!*

Habs geschafft.
I-wie hat er die Treiber von "motioninjoy" runtergeladen. Hab alle Registrierungsdaten von motioninjoy gelöscht und dann hat er den normalen Treiber geladen und alles funkt.


MfG


----------



## buzz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows - Wird nicht erkannt!*

hi
ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Habe ebenfalls mit dem PS3 joypad via "Motioninjoy" am Laptop gespielt und nun hab ich mir ein Wireless-receiver für mein xboy 360 Controller besorgt und es wird von Windows einfach nicht erkannt. Der Receiver ist installiert nur blinkt mein Controller weiterhin
Ich habs auch schon bei einen Anderen Laptop probiert und es hat sofort funktioniert. Deshalb glaub ich dass es an der alten Software liegen kann.

Ich habe bereits alles was ich finden konnte von "motioninjoy" gelöscht...gibt es irgendwas das mir möglicherweise entgangen ist?


----------



## MClolwut (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows - Wird nicht erkannt!*

buzz vllt. die Registrierung? Wenn du das Programm deinstalliert hast, zieh dir mal CCLeaner. Das wird alle Registry Einträge entfernen die auf fehlende Software hinweisen (in diesem Fall Motioninjoy). Dann sollte es gehen..


----------

